
Ask HN: Is there a pitch a programmer site? - andrewfromx
Is there any place that&#x27;s like the TV Show shark tank but you pitch programmers not VCs?
======
leed25d
It would probably make a good subreddit if there isn't one already.

------
edoceo
Co-founders Lab?

